# Những sai lầm phổ biến của cha mẹ trong cách chăm sóc khiến trẻ bị ho, sốt



## nusy (29/10/18)

Ho, sốt ở trẻ nhỏ đôi khi lại chính do cách chăm sóc chưa thực sự đúng và khoa học ở các bậc phụ huynh.

*Những sai lầm thường gặp trong cách chăm sóc trẻ*
Ho là một trong những vấn đề phổ biến mà bất cứ đứa trẻ nào cũng phải trải qua nhiều lần trong đời. Đây không phải là một bệnh mà là một triệu chứng của nhiều bệnh. Ho tuy đơn giản nhưng không được chủ quan và khi bị ho cần tìm ra nguyên nhân gây ra ho để điều trị dứt điểm, tránh ho kéo dài làm ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe. Đôi khi, nguyên nhân gây ho lại do chính cách chăm sóc không khoa học của các bậc làm cha làm mẹ.




_Ho, sốt ở trẻ nhỏ đôi khi lại chính do cách chăm sóc chưa thực sự đúng và khoa học ở các bậc phụ huynh. _
​Muốn điều trị ho ở trẻ sơ sinh, các mẹ cần phải biết những nguyên nhân nào dẫn đến nó để phòng tránh tốt nhất cho bé.

Dưới đây là những sai lầm mà các bậc cha mẹ thường mắc phải có thể gây ra các triệu chứng của bệnh lý đường hô hấp gây ho ở trẻ, đặc biệt là trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.

*Sai lầm trong cách sử dụng điều hòa*
Rất nhiều bậc phụ huynh cho rằng, trẻ nhỏ, đặc biệt trẻ sơ sinh tuyệt đối không được nằm điều hòa, máy lạnh...vì sẽ dễ bị viêm phổi. Sự thực thì đây là quan điểm sai lầm. Thực tế, tại các bệnh viện Nhi, các bác sĩ, y tá vẫn cho trẻ nằm điều hòa dù trẻ đang được điều trị.

Bên cạnh đó, cũng lại có nhiều bậc phụ huynh sử dụng điều hòa sai cách cho trẻ, bật điều hòa quá lạnh, để thốc thẳng vào người trẻ… Điều này có thể khiến trẻ nhỏ ho do cảm lạnh hoặc nhiều vấn đề khác.

Các chuyên gia cũng khẳng định, bé vẫn có thể nằm điều hòa nhưng phải đúng phương pháp. Không để gió từ máy điều hòa phả thẳng vào người con, tốt nhất điều hòa phải có khoảng cách nhất định tới giường ngủ. Không để nhiệt độ điều hòa dưới ngưỡng 26 độ. Khi nằm phòng điều hòa, nên cho bé mặc một bộ đồ dài tay và nên để thêm 1 chậu nước trong phòng.

*Lạm dụng thiết bị sưởi*
Sưởi ấm cho con bằng điều hòa là thiết bị an toàn nhất cho trẻ nhỏ trong ngày lạnh. Nhưng việc để nhiệt độ cao, chênh lệch so với nhiệt độ ngoài trời sẽ khiến không khí trong phòng bí, ngạt, khó thở và khô da.

Dùng thiết bị sưởi thời gian dài sẽ khiến độ ẩm phòng xuống thấp, điều này tác động trực tiếp tới hệ hô hấp của trẻ và là tác nhân trực tiếp gây ho.

Theo các chuyên gia, nhiệt độ phòng thích hợp cho trẻ là khoảng 25-28oC. Ngoài ra, có thể dùng máy sưởi, quạt sưởi nhưng tuyệt đối không được dùng bếp than tổ ong để làm ấm phòng của cả trẻ nhỏ và người lớn.

*Sai lầm trong cách tắm*
Với quan niệm của nhiều bậc phụ huynh, đặc biệt là những người lớn tuổi, tắm là nguyên nhân khiến trẻ bị ốm, cảm lạnh, cảm cúm… Đặc biệt, khi trẻ ốm bệnh, nhiều người không hề tắm rửa cho trẻ trong một thời gian dài.  Tuy nhiên, việc không vệ sinh sạch sẽ thậm chí còn gây cho trẻ thậm chí còn gây kéo dài đợt ốm hơn.

Hay như nhiều cha mẹ lại quá chủ quan khi cho trẻ tắm bằng nước không đủ ấm, tắm quá lâu hoặc tắm ngoài trời có thể sẽ khiến trẻ nhiễm lạnh, gây các bệnh đường hô hấp mà triệu chứng có thể là ho, sốt…

Chính vì thế, các bác sĩ nhi khoa vẫn khuyến các các bậc cha mẹ nên tắm hàng ngày cho trẻ, tuy nhiên cần chú ý tắm đúng cách, tắm trong phòng kín gió, đủ ẩm, tắm nhanh với nước ấm trong vòng 5-10 phút và cần ủ ấm ngay sau khi tắm. 

*Không thường xuyên dọn dẹp, vệ sinh môi trường sống của trẻ*
Như chúng ta đều biết môi trường sống ô nhiễm như khói, bụi bẩn… là một trong những nguyên nhân chính gây bệnh đường hô hấp. Đối với trẻ nhỏ, phòng ngủ hay phòng chơi của trẻ chính là môi trường mà trẻ thường xuyên phải tiếp xúc.

Cha mẹ cần thường xuyên vệ sinh nhà cửa, giường ngủ, thảm trải nhà, rèm cửa, đồ chơi của trẻ…tránh bụi bẩn, vi khuẩn, virus xâm nhập, trở thành nguyên nhân gây kích ứng ho, trong đó trẻ em và người già là hai đối tượng dễ mắc phải.

*Cha mẹ hoặc người trong gia đình có thói quen hút thuốc*
Cũng giống như vấn đề ô nhiễm môi trường thì tiếp xúc với các chất kích ứng như khói thuốc lá cũng khiến trẻ có nguy cơ gây viêm đường hô hấp. Chính vì vậy, các bậc cha mẹ cần bỏ thói quen hút thuốc nếu có thể, ngoài ra, nên tuyệt đối tránh việc hút thuốc trong phòng có trẻ nhỏ, đặc biệt là trẻ sơ sinh.

*Không thường xuyên vệ sinh mũi, họng, khoang miệng cho trẻ*
Nhiều bậc cha mẹ không có thói quen vệ sinh khoang miệng, mũi, họng hàng ngày cho trẻ. Điều này làm tăng nguy cơ viêm họng cho trẻ. Rửa mũi và súc họng bằng nước mối sinh lý 0,9% ngâm ấm là hai biện pháp có thể tiến hành để bảo vệ mũi họng, tránh cho trẻ khỏi những triệu chứng bệnh lý đường hô hấp như ho, sổ mũi…

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

